# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Kho E-Book >  Boot may

## iseovip5

bác nào biết cách boot may tính từ CD nhưng sau đó có thể vào H Đ H và sử dung bình thương k giúp với:down:

----------


## mainguyen

là sao nói rõ hơn tý đc không vậy 
[you] có hiểu gì không

----------


## ductrong85

vì tập tin boot của máy mình bị lỗ không khởi động vào win dc mà mình ko biết cách sửa .

bác nào biết cách xử lý júp với

miễn sao la vào win dc vì mình đang cần tài liệu trong máy

wên tài liệu mình để trong ổ C mới chết ko thể cài win dc

----------

